
Just Another Configuration Language - ytklx
https://github.com/yuce/jacl
======
ytklx
I am fed up with config languages where indentation matters or which require
strange syntax to support a few levels of nested maps or require a manual to
write a few lines of config.

I was dreaming of a config language which is as simple as JSON but also has a
few niceties so it's not a pain to read/write it. This is what I came up with.

The golang implementation of the language is here:
[https://github.com/yuce/go-jacl](https://github.com/yuce/go-jacl) The
language grammar is in ANTLR4, so it should be easy to add support for other
languages.

Hopefully this is useful to someone else.

------
Vosporos
According to you, what would be the differences with Dhall?

~~~
ytklx
I've checked out Dhall very superficially, but it seems to be aimed at being a
strict language to generate YAML and JSON, so IMO it has different goals than
Jacl. E.g., an empty list is _[] : List Natural_ in Dhall vs _[]_ in Jacl.
Dhall has A LOT of features. It looks more like a programming language than a
configuration language. Since its goals are different, Dhall lacks a few
features of Jacl like optional commas and underscore support in numbers. etc.

